

100 Exclusive Photos Inside North Korea – Part 1 - growthmaverick
http://www.earthnutshell.com/100-photos-from-north-korea-part1/

======
kzisme
Awesome photos! I'm looked through both parts 1 & 2 and was most surprised
about the detail even in the photo frames. (Photo frames must be thicker at
the top so it looks as if the leaders are looking down on you)

------
EliRivers
If you got all your information about the world from HN, you'd end up thinking
that the DPRK is a fairly common holiday destination.

------
squidbot
Not your typical HN post, but I always enjoy looking at photos from North
Korea. It's the "forbidden fruit" aspect of it I guess, seeing images from a
place so cloistered.

One thing I would have liked to have known are which of the photos were
deleted from the camera. What did the DPRK consider delete worthy?

------
teh_klev
Please don't editorialise the titles of submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

"100 Photos Inside North Korea – Part 1" is sufficient to get the jist of the
content.

~~~
growthmaverick
Will do. Thanks for pointing out the right way.

------
balintorok
Strange world. I wonder though, how long can it last?

